# Its been awhile...and I gotta say.



## Ashleysmum (Sep 13, 2006)

I started with one and now I'm up to three girls. I started with a small conservative cage and have upgrade twice. Now my girls are living in a ferret cage (wrapped with wire). The cage is 40" by 18" by 32" and has five levels. I'm going to post a picture but unless you can figured out a way to zoom in it may be hard to see whats what so heres a list of items in there rattie palace.

In the top left corner on the platform is drift wood for climbing and an igloo.

Below the top left platform is a hammock where the entrance to the tunnel is that winds around the cages with a ladder on the right side of the cage about half way up.

The middle platform has a bright yellow fleece birds nest. 

The bottom two platform have their water and food bowls, spill proof of course. And I know bottles are cleaner but getting to watch them snorkel and splash and blow bubbles in there water bowl is so worth having to clean and refill it daily. 

There is a hanging bird toy equipt with a mirror and bell on the right side of the cage that runs from top to bottom, which is great for climbing and admiring ones rat self and convienantly enough ringing that bell seems to get them treats :wink: everytime....I'm well trained.

On the left next to the platform at the bottom and hanging from the hammock is another bird toy, chunks of wood wrapped in paper hanging like a wind chime...great for chewing and wrestling with.

In the lower level you cant see its behind the base ratties find their log cabin great, pasture for grazing and lego stile wood blocks that are fun for climbing and chewing.


So this cage can hold 6 ratties comfortably from what I've heard and I fully plan on filling it......my poor boyfriend has given up on trying to curb my new obsession. I'm thinking of doing some development in the area perhaps another palace to accomodiate some boys and maybe one more for babies. There are no ratteries in my area and finding good quality fancies is very hard...I've spoken to multiple pet stores who are interested in purchasing some babies. So after I've done some more research I'm planning to do some hunting for quality breeding stock. And I hear there is showing god help me...whether its horses or rats I go big or go home.


So here is a picture of my cage try to see through wires as best you can.


----------



## Ashleysmum (Sep 13, 2006)

Woops pictures would help!


----------



## Ashleysmum (Sep 13, 2006)

Ashley. 

She doesn't like to be picked up very much, but will tolerate handling though she never stop moving. She does like to ride in pockets and hoodies. This is my olympic wrestler...she love love loves to wrestle with my hand and her favorite game is being buried against her will :wink: then furriously kicking bedding away from her hiding spot and bolting around the cage in rebellion...only to return for more.


----------



## Ashleysmum (Sep 13, 2006)

Blue

Im not afraid to say Blue is my favorite girl. She is a blue dumbo an I just adore her. She loves to be handled and is the first to rush to the open door for attention. she watches TV on my lap and likes to hang out on the ledge of the bath tub while I'm in there. She likes to be wrapped in blankets and have her belly rubbed such a baby.

She also grunts constantly, like a high pitched grunt not a squeek a grunt it the wierd thing she is the only one who does it. It so funny to get home and hear her grunting away for my attention. Or when she on my shoulder while Im doing dishes...grunt grunt grunt.....love her to much.


----------



## Ashleysmum (Sep 13, 2006)

Ruby

When I got the cage the pet store offered me a freebie rat. Considering she was living in a tank all alone (since she was a baby apparently, when all her brothers and sisters sold but not her) with nothing but shaving water and food....how could I leave her there? She's very curious about me, and will accept stritching but absolutely will not let me pic her up...she seems very nervous probably due to lack of socialization and environmental stimulation. She's an adult so I doubt she make much progress but she's happy in her rat palace with her friends so I don't disturb her just let her come to me if she feels like it.


----------



## Ashleysmum (Sep 13, 2006)

The rat pack napping in their hammock. Oh how I love the rat pile. It needs to be bigger BIGGER.....some one stop me!!!!!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks great to me! Your ratties are beautiful!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

that's a wonderful cage and some new ideas for toys for my cage now too. your girls are absolutely adorable! i'm going to want to hear a lot more stories about them.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

your ruby looks a lil bit like my roobs!


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

It's a bit hard to see (you needed to use the wire cuz the girlies could squeeze out of the ferret cage right?) but it looks pretty darn good. I'm not sure I'd put six rats so much as four or five in it though. Also if you are using a water bowl you might want to clean it more than once daily cuz they are SO messy XD


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

the last picture is ADORAAAAABLE!


----------

